# For my sweet tooth



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I haven't donee anything like this for a while, so today, I decided to whip up a batch of cinnamon rolls, think Cinnabon. Here are a few pics, enjoy, I know I will!!

Skipped all the mixing and measuring, here its all rolled out





Cinnamon and sugar spread




Rolling the dough




Portioning with the 270 mm suji 




Ready to go into the oven




All out with cream chese frosting! Mmmmmmmm









They turned out great! Wish you were here.


----------



## rockbox (Jun 5, 2011)

yummy!!!!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 5, 2011)

Two questions: what's with the two pre-made ones in the corner and what knife is that?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 5, 2011)

In the first two pictures? Left from the first batch that you see in the oven in the 4th picture. The knife is my D2 suji.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 5, 2011)

That's a big breakfast! Is your countertop real-tree camo?


----------



## tk59 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice. How do you like D2?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 5, 2011)

Real-tree? naw! Funny though 

The D2 is interesting. This one is CPM D2, I have sharpened in once since I made it 8 months ago, its a semi stainless, no rust or patina at all. Over all, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that a dog streaming by in the one picture? I thought I heard barking! 
My dog would have his nose in the dough, so you're doing pretty well judging by that pic.
By the way...I'm hungry!


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 6, 2011)

Yummy!!


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 6, 2011)

I want your buns:drool:

Free gift with knife purchase?:hungry:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 6, 2011)

Lefty, yes, that was Jazz, a Beagle, Grey Hound cross. Faster than all get out! Turned my back for two seconds a whine ago, and she enhaled two full hamburgers.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 6, 2011)

Sight and scent hound in one? I thought I was in trouble with a pure beagle! Haha


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 6, 2011)

She is still young, funney as hell, if she catches any movement BAM! Shes gone! If you throw any thing she has its number. If she looses sight of it, she runs around like a fool looking for movement, then stops, looks at me, and puts her nose to the ground, and starts "sweeping" till she finds it. Fun dog to try to fool!


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2011)

Gotta love the pups! Our Dottiemae is being picked up from the boy dog's house right now. There are puppies in the future!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 7, 2011)

Dogs in general are one of VERY few things out there that are better than fancy handmade knives. 
Sorry, but I think it's true...well, as long as I can keep 2 knives of my choice.


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2011)

MMmmmmmm pass the coffee!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 7, 2011)

Coffee is close too! Haha


----------



## Jay (Jun 7, 2011)

Unreal. They look much better than the barely-marginal-five-bucks-a-pop mall version.


----------



## Jay (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, and a recipe couldn't hurt, either.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you kidding!! Give up my favorite recipe??

Ah, hell who am I kidding, You guys been nothing but kind and willing to share with me, here you go, Enjoy!



Cinnamon Rolls

Dough:
½ cup warm water
2 tbsp fast rise yeast
2 Tbsp sugar
1 3 ½ pkg vannila pudding
2 cups milk, room temp
½ cup melted butter
2 large eggs, beaten
1 tsp salt 8 cups flour

Filling:
1 cup very soft butter
2 cups brown sugar
2-3 Tbsp cinnamon

Cream cheese icing:
4 oz. cream cheese
¼ cup butter
1 tsp vanilla
2 cups powdered/icing sugar


Combine water, sugar and yeast, stir to dissolve, and set aside.
Mix pudding with milk, add ½ cup melted butter, egg, and salt, mix well. Add yeast mixture to above, and stir well.
Gradually add flour, and kneed until smooth. Place in lightly greased bowl, allow to rise to double. Roll out on floured surface to desired thickness (say ¼) Evenly spread 1 cup butter, then 2 cups brown sugar, and finally sprinkle with cinnamon. Roll, and slice to desired thickness, arrange in greased pan, let rise 20 mins.

Bake @ 350 for 27 mins Frost while still warm.

Icing:
While the rolls are baking, combine the icing ingredients. Beat well with an electric mixer until fluffy. When rolls are done, spread generously with icing.

Enjoy!!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 7, 2011)

is the vanilla pudding instant?....the one u cook on the stove?....i am gonna try this oneout...i have a good recipe for them but like testing new ones.....ryan


----------



## Jay (Jun 7, 2011)

Thankee!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait to make these badboys! Maybe tomorrow. Mmmmmmm


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 7, 2011)

Instant pudding, I like Jello  I think its the no-cook one.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 28, 2011)

Did anybody try these? Was wondering if or what I can do to improve them?


----------



## bprescot (Oct 28, 2011)

Sure did! Super simple to put together. As for improvement, I'd need to think for a bit... Also remember as this was a while ago!


----------

